# are cloves harmful to dogs?



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

Bailey just came over and gave me a kiss... and her breath smelled surprisingly good. I found that she had gotten two little clove stems and was chewing on them... I took them away. But, in case she ate one... is it something to be concerned about?


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't imagine how this would be a problem, unless she choked on one... I actually just read that cloves can be an herbal supplement to combat worms or intestinal parasites. Now, I don't know if that works, but doesn't seem like it would cause any harm.


http://www.appliedozone.com/parasites.html

However, Wikipedia warns of excess usage: 

Toxicity

Large amounts should be avoided in pregnancy. Cloves can be irritating to the gastrointestinal tract, and should be avoided by people with gastric ulcers, colitis, or irritable bowel syndrome. In overdoses, cloves can cause vomiting, nausea, diarrhea, and upper gastrointestinal hemorrhage. Severe cases can lead to changes in liver function, dyspnea, loss of consciousness, hallucination, and even death.[7] The internal use of the essential oil should be restricted to 3 drops per day for an adult as excessive use can cause severe kidney damage.

So, I think she'll be OK, but she might want to lay off the cloves!


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL, thanks for the info. I'll try to make sure she doesn't get another one. I had put them in the little cup of a vaporizer to try to make the apartment smell nice- she must have discovered them there. No more of that I guess, lol.


----------

